# Recent Book Purchases



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2010)

Just snapped this one up: _The Tragedy of the Faithful: A History of the III. (Germanisches) SS Panzer Korps....._


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, tell us about it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2010)

Still to get it sunshine!  I promise to tell you all about it, when I have it my hand....the book that is!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll post mine later!


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 29, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I snapped Robert Kershaw's _Tank Men: The Human Story of Tanks at War_ for £2 in Tesco, and my mum got me Antony Beevor's _D-Day: The Battle for Normandy_ for £8 from the same source. I haven't gotten to reading either of them yet, but have read Beevor's work on Stalingrad, Berlin and the Spanish Civil War, so know D-Day will be of a very high standard. 

If you've got a tenner and live near a Tesco chaps, get down there!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just got this in the mail today....at peek, it looks like a great read!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2010)

Just got 

JG 26- A photographic history
German Nightfighters- In the Me-110, Ju-88, He-219, etc.
German Helicopters- Schiffer Military
German Fighters in WW2- The day fighters


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Just got
> 
> JG 26- A photographic history
> _*German Nightfighters- In the Me-110, Ju-88, He-219, etc.*_
> ...





*??*


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2010)

Amazon.com: German Night Fighters in World War II: Ar 234-Do 217-Do 335-Ta 154-He 219-Ju 88-Ju 388-Bf 110-Me 262 Etc.

I got it for about 3.50. 

Its 52 pages packed with pictures! I had it but lost it, recommended!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2010)

Cheers H!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2010)

No Problem!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2010)

Just got this delivered. 

Clash of Eagles.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice scrore, and a great book!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice one H!


----------



## imalko (Aug 24, 2010)

I've returned from Slovakia few days ago and of course not empty handed. Here's the book I bought in one bookstore in Bratislava:
"Slovenská armáda v ťažení proti Sovietskemu Zväzu I (1941-1944), V operácií Barbarossa" - in translation - "Slovakian Army in War Against Soviet Union (1941-1944), Part I Operation Barbarossa", written by Pavel Mičianik.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice ones Guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2010)

That JG 26 book is a good one Harrison!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 29, 2010)

Just got 'Onze Mei Vliegers', an account of dutch pilots in May 1940. Six pilots (including Jan Linzel) are interviewed about those days, comes with a DVD with a documentary, where you can see rare moving pictures of Fokkers G.1, T.V. C.X etc. and some luftwaffe aircraft.
De Meivliegers (DVD) + Onze Vliegers (boek): ? 19,95 - Volkskrant Webwinkel


----------



## tango35 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello,
here a book i just found : Nancy Love and the WASP Ferry Pilots of World War II. A not so known theme for me.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 21, 2010)

Some of my more recent buys.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Some of my more recent buys.



Amazing! (There were Buffalo aces in WWII? )


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 21, 2010)

Yup, according to the book about 40 of them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2010)

The Finns had quite a few of them I think...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 10, 2010)

Got myself three books on sale today:







Juliet Gardiner: The 1940s House. 
About a modern-day british family who tries living life like most brits did during the war years.







Williamson Murray: The Luftwaffe 1933-1945: Strategy for Defeat.






Philip Kaplan Richard Collier: The Few: Summer 1940, The Battle Of Britain.

Am looking forward to reading all of them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice buys Maria!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2010)

Good stuff Maria.


----------



## al49 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi,
I just ended reading this booklet:




If you can read French and are interested in the history of Italian WW2 air-force, I really suggest to try to find it on e-bay or similar.
The author, the famous Italian aviation historian Gregori Alegi, in aprox 100 pages describes what happened to Italian air-force from the glorious days of the Spanish civil war to the the split into two different air-forces after September 1943 armistice.
Inside are many photos some of them showing aeroplanes that never entered mass production.

AS mentioned above, the only possibility to find it is on e-bay (where I bought it) because it was printed in the year 2000 and not available any more form the printer.
The text was originally written in English so it is also possible that an English version exist under a similar title.
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 2, 2011)

Got myself the much applauded book America's Hundred-thousand by F.H.Dean. It's simply packed with data - hopefully will be able to examine it properly before starting my work season (6 moths, every day).


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 3, 2011)

Got two books today:






"Those sentenced to death" and "The Warrior".
"Those sentenced to death" is about the danes that betrayed Denmark by working together with the german occupying forces during WW2, after the war they were sentenced to death for their crimes.
"The Warrior" is about danish Waffen SS officer K. B. Martinsen, who fought on the eastern front during WW2.
Martinsen was sentenced to death for treason after the war.

Got both books signed by the author - who also happens to be my colleague Frank. 











Frank wrote:
"To my friend Maria.
Happy reading.
Sincerely, Frank Bøgh."


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2011)

Great catch Maria, and signed too !


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 4, 2011)

Oyez and thanks Terry, I finished the K.B. Martinsen book yesterday.
- 'ey, almost forgot this one that I got the other day.


----------



## magnu (Apr 4, 2011)

That looks dangerously expensive to me Maria (Abaondon all credit cards all ye who enter here)


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 4, 2011)

Just my words, Magnu. 
Oooh it's dangerous alright, that catalogue.


----------



## al49 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,
I just received this one.




I will start reading it pretty soon.
Alberto


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks like a good one Alberto.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 25, 2011)

Just won this on eBay:


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice Paul! So is this a relatively new publication? How does it improve on Remp and others?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice!

Got these in last week





The book on the Hu-16 Albatross is a duplicate, so if anybody is interested PM your addy and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 26, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice Paul! So is this a relatively new publication? How does it improve on Remp and others?



Excellent questions Andy, none of which I can answer! I believe the book is mainly pictorial and has been available for quite some time - I'll give it a review as soon as it arrives.

I know that you and I have been following a certain He 219 thread on another forum, the amount of data that has been collected (with a lot more to come) suggests that a definitive book on the UHU will one day be a reality.

I was fortunate enough to be sent a copy of Ron's He 219 book and from his revisions on available publications it seems that many errors have been made regarding the genesis of this aircraft over the years, from the Remp book onwards.

One of the most interesting aspects of that thread is a revised and expanded operational history of the pre-production A-0 series, it appears Marcel has had the opportunity to interview some ex- NJG 1 personnel.....

The only annoying thing about it is that I have nothing to bring to the party, I'm just an observer.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 26, 2011)

I know the feeling Paul. I'm amazed at the volume and quality of the info some of these guys are able to generate. I wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, I've offered help should anyone need me to find something for them in the Public Records Office at Kew, so I live in hope I might be of use!

I have to admit that as I'm primarily interested in the Nachtjagd the stuff that's being posted in that thread is threatening my "Nerd Factor!"


----------

